
Video: What is an APU? | insideHPC.com - phoenix24
http://insidehpc.com/2011/01/05/video-what-is-an-apu/
======
gcr
And so the Wheel of Reincarnation begins again.

[http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/jargon/html/W/wheel-of-
re...](http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/jargon/html/W/wheel-of-
reincarnation.html)

